# Loco Maintenance



## grashley (Aug 27, 2015)

I have an Atlas GP9 that runs great on my small layout, so I assume the track is in good shape and relatively clean.
I have 3 other Kato / Atlas F7 that have issues. All 3 seem to have pick up problems - run and stop. Nudge, run and stop. One in particular also smells hot very quickly.

What can this great group suggest for a maintenance routine? 

I have a couple others which need a major clean / lube after decades of storage. Same question. How deep into the loco do I need to go and specifically what points need lube (gears?) and oil (bearings?).


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The 'pause and stop' would indicate electrical
conductivity issues; usually wheels
that need cleaning. The easy way to do that is to use
a paper towel on the track with a spot of alcohol.
Run the front truck onto the alcohol, Hold the loco,
and run up the speed, spinning the wheels in the
alcohol. Do the same with the rear truck.

The wipers on the back of wheels may also need
cleaning with a Qtip and alcohol.

Look for loose or broken wires from the trucks to
the motor/decoder. Loss of power from one truck
could cause poor running.

You should also use plastic friendly oil and grease
to lube the loco. The truck gears should be cleaned
out every year or so, more often with a lot of use.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

In addition to what Don suggests, I would also clean your track. Assuming that dirty track is not an issue almost always leads to problems. Some locos are more tolerant of it than others.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Results???*

OK...need to know what worked and what didn't


----------



## grashley (Aug 27, 2015)

Dave,

I cleaned the wheels with alcohol, but I applied power to a small track, inverted the loco, powered one truck and cleaned the other. I also attempted to clean the point where the pickup copper contacted the chassis above the truck. It runs GREAT inverted on the bench. On the track - not much change. I did some track cleaning, but the pad is getting dirty, so I need to try that again.

My next step will be to put a bit of ATF on the track and see if it helps. It has done well in the past. While not really a track CLEANER, it does a good job as a conductor, and breaks up the grime and spreads it evenly over the entire track and wheels. Conductivity is significantly better!

I never did get an answer as to HOW to lube a loco, just remove old grease (HOW) and replace. Where do I need to oil?? Motor? Bushings??


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

grashley said:


> Dave,
> 
> I cleaned the wheels with alcohol, but I applied power to a small track, inverted the loco, powered one truck and cleaned the other. I also attempted to clean the point where the pickup copper contacted the chassis above the truck. It runs GREAT inverted on the bench. On the track - not much change. I did some track cleaning, but the pad is getting dirty, so I need to try that again.
> 
> ...


Any plastic friendly, mild solvent will remove the old grease. Wipe as much as you can off with a dry cotton swab, then use a cotton swab dipped in solvent (I like denatured alcohol). Reapply a very small dab of grease (don't try to squeeze it out of a large container, dip a toothpick in it and apply that way).

Other than that, if it moves, lube it. Motor bushings especially, but anything that isn't greased can be oiled. Again, a tiny dab is plenty. Even your wheels and couplers can be lubed with a dry graphite lubricant. Too much lubricant in the same spot is bad, but not lubing everything you can find where parts rub together.


----------



## grashley (Aug 27, 2015)

CTV Thanks!

How far must I disassemble the loco / trucks, if at all to clean? Do they need to be completely clean or just remove what is visible? Can all oil points be reached by simply removing the shell?

I'm a newbie at this, so please be gentle!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

No offense, but if you had more experience, you would 't ask that question. It entirely depends on the locomotive.

I have steamers that I can just flip over into a cradle and clean / lube everything without any disassembly whatsoever -- which is gòod, because reassembling drive rods can be tricky.

On the other hand, I have a couple of diesel locomotives where you have to pull the shell, the circuit board, and weight off to get into anything important. Also, most diesels have gears in the trucks. Sometimes you can see the gears just by turning the loco over; sometimes there is a plate on the bottom of the truck that pops off for maintenance; others require removing the truck from the locomotive.

Your best source of what is where is the exploded parts diagram of the loco.


----------

